# Need some tips - Driving.Woods.



## scseano (Jul 14, 2011)

Here's a video to my current swing.
‪golf swing‬‏ - YouTube

My problem is mainly off the tee i'm pretty good with my irons chipping and putting so getting off the tee is damaging my game.

Notice how i hit the ground with the drive? Chances are on the course , i'm going to sky the ball. I recently changed by swing , a few months back it was the opposite , i wouldn't get any height at all , but i would hit the sweet spot , my swing was too tight and rigid so i loosened it and made it wider.

I also tend to get a slight slice with my woods , more of a fade but very uncontrollable , so i prefer to call it a slice , because it ALWAYS ends up right of where i'm aiming.
Any help is appreciated , it's becoming very frustrating.
Thanks.
Seán.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Your first move on the back swing is to take the club a little outside the line, creating an out to in swing = slice. The club face looks open = slice. And your grip looks to be too far around to the right, which gives you a strong grip = a draw/hook.

Good rhythm/tempo, and a good extension through the hitting area. Not a bad swing, just a couple of basics need a tweak.


----------



## scseano (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks , i went for another round this evening and improved quite dramatically , i'm hitting it alot straighter and feel more confident and comfortable with the swing.


----------

